# GIMP: Bildkorrektur mit IWarp - oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg?



## ByeBye 148134 (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mal eine Frage, da ich hier bei GIMP irgendwie auf ein Problem stoße, auf das ich keine Antwort weiß.

Folgendes Szenario:
Ich habe ein Bild (hier ein vereinfachtes Beispiel) mit zwei Layer. Konkretes Beispiel war zum Beispiel, ich habe einen Freund als Pirat dargestellt und wollte ihm einen Papageien auf die Schulter setzen, dazu musste ich den Fuß des Papageien auf die Schulter meines Freundes anpassen.
Im übertragenen Sinne wäre der untere Punkt die Schulter meines Freundes, der obere Punkt der Fuß des Papageien auf einem separaten Layer.




Nun die Frage: Wenn ich den oberen Punkt quasi zum dem unteren verwischen möchte, nehme ich dafür doch IWarp? Dann habe ich aber folgendes Problem:




Ich sehe im IWarp Fenster nur den oberen Punkt und weiß sozusagen nicht, wo der untere Punkt ist! Eine Verbindung ist so also sehr mühsam und nur durch mehrmaliges Überprüfen möglich...




Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im IWarp Fenster die anderen Layer einzublenden? Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch eine elegantere Lösungsmöglichkeit zeigen?

Ich freue mich auf Antworten, vielen Dank schonmal!


----------

